# A/C Evaporator Core Drain Tube



## ASG (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey All,

I discovered that my GA16DE 93 Sentra was leaking water on the passenger side floorboards when the ac was turned on. I looked and found that the Evaporator Core Drain Tube to be missing. I need to find a replacement but I can't seem to find one. Does anyone know of where I can find one? I tried the online places like Rock Auto, but they do not call it by that name, and I am not sure if it is the same. They have something called a heater case drain tube? Is that the same? If not do you have the Nissan factory part #. Thank you.

ASG


----------



## BandS13lover (Sep 27, 2007)

i would just go to the dealer


----------

